# Getting ready to take Illinois plumbing exam, any help/advice



## Svt (Apr 10, 2017)

Hey all getting ready to take my illinois plumbing test on 4/11 anyone have any last minute advice or help? I've heard the drawing is pretty hard but I have nothing to go by except the code book.


----------



## JohnnieSqueeze (Mar 23, 2016)

Post an intro


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Svt (Apr 10, 2017)

I posted one in the introductions section, hopefully that's the right spot.


----------



## JohnnieSqueeze (Mar 23, 2016)

Svt said:


> I posted one in the introductions section, hopefully that's the right spot.




Cool. 
I sent you a personal message


----------



## JohnnieSqueeze (Mar 23, 2016)

JohnsonPlumbing said:


> Cool.
> I sent you a personal message




Johnson plumbing is a real dickhead


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

On the practical section. Do your plastic first so it has time to cure. Clean, ream and CALL THEM OVER to look. If you assemble without doing so points off.

Plastic & copper, do not "over clean" the pipe, clean it just beyond the fitting depth.

On the drawing when in doubt vent it. A point off when doing so, but it is not a violation. So it is a one time hit. If you don't vent 3 times, each is a violation and you will be hit 3 times. Take a dry stack up one side and a wet one up the other. Easier to keep track. LIST all fittings.

Watch your solder joints, no drips hanging down. It won't set level in the jig and you lose points.


----------



## JohnnieSqueeze (Mar 23, 2016)

GAN said:


> On the practical section. Do your plastic first so it has time to cure. Clean, ream and CALL THEM OVER to look. If you assemble without doing so points off.
> 
> Plastic & copper, do not "over clean" the pipe, clean it just beyond the fitting depth.
> 
> ...




Dont we need to send checks in this month for renewal? I did not get a notice


----------



## JohnnieSqueeze (Mar 23, 2016)

Svt said:


> Hey all getting ready to take my illinois plumbing test on 4/11 anyone have any last minute advice or help? I've heard the drawing is pretty hard but I have nothing to go by except the code book.




Timing is everything on this exam. Get clear pvc primer so you dont look sloppy. 

The drawing needs to look like a blueprint. Youll get docked for thick pencil lines so sharpen the piss out of your colored pencils and bring extra.


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

How are you taking the test without your Jman teaching it? That's Methed up.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Drink a pot of coffee prior to your exam. Studies show that test-takers all jacked up on caffeine score higher on exams than people who didn't drink their morning java.

Try to sleep the night before. I could NOT fall asleep the night before my master's exam. I think I dozed off after 2 AM or there abouts. Then up at 6 AM to head to the testing center. I remember being nervous and dropping one of my books when I got there. Hmmm......Maybe it was all the caffeine making me jittery.......:laughing:..naaah, it was the exam.


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

JohnsonPlumbing said:


> Dont we need to send checks in this month for renewal? I did not get a notice


Yep sent you a PM.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Stick a AVV on top of your pvc vent during test for extra credit. . 

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnnieSqueeze (Mar 23, 2016)

rjbphd said:


> Stick a AVV on top of your pvc vent during test for extra credit. .
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk




What is with you lately? The kid asked for advice. He put in 4 yrs aprenticizing. Hes committed to the trade and knew the code pretty well. I think hes gonna make a good plumber. 

I saw a 3" line in Wisconsin with a really nice 16" air gap discharging into a sump basin receiving groundwater. The line came from their upstairs bathroom there was toilet paper and **** all over the place but the laundry that was piped directly to the pit had an AAV.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

JohnsonPlumbing said:


> What is with you lately? The kid asked for advice. He put in 4 yrs aprenticizing. Hes committed to the trade and knew the code pretty well. I think hes gonna make a good plumber.
> 
> I saw a 3" line in Wisconsin with a really nice 16" air gap discharging into a sump basin receiving groundwater. The line came from their upstairs bathroom there was toilet paper and **** all over the place but the laundry that was piped directly to the pit had an AAV.


You can use aav on sewage pit if it's piped properly... 

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnnieSqueeze (Mar 23, 2016)

rjbphd said:


> You can use aav on sewage pit if it's piped properly...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk




Not here


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Coz they don't understand the pricipcal of venting.. same sh!t I go thru with others in hydronic heating

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnnieSqueeze (Mar 23, 2016)

rjbphd said:


> Coz they don't understand the pricipcal of venting.. same sh!t I go thru with others in hydronic heating
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk




Oh yeah I love AAVs on my boiler exhaust


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

rjbphd said:


> You can use aav on sewage pit if it's piped properly...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


Hmm maybe in the Country of Chicago, nowhere else in the state.

*Section 890.1470 Fixture Trap Vents

*
g) Mechanical Vents. Mechanical devices shall not be installed in lieu of vent piping.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Aav is not a mechanical vent.

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

rjbphd said:


> Aav is not a mechanical vent.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


Beg to differ, Air Admittance Vent operates in "mechanical" fashion. Not allowed under that section of the plumbing code 







Mr.. Jerry Peck/Codeman, You are correct sir there is not a definition in the current (2004) Illinois Plumbing Code book describing "mechanical vents".
However a Air Admittance Valve (AAV) is indeed a mechanical device whether relying on a spring or gravity to permit the venting operation to function there is movement within the device, it is not static. This movement is mechanical, therefore Section 890.1480 d) applies. Thanks, Frank.

Frank Shimkus
Plumbing Consultant
IDPH Environmental Health
Plumbing Program


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Air amittance valve is not the same as air admittance vent!! Which is why most plumber or inspector won't admit this part ..

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

rjbphd said:


> Air amittance valve is not the same as air admittance vent!! Which is why most plumber or inspector won't admit this part ..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


Air admittance valve on a hydronic or steam system is fine, has nothing to do with plumbing, not covered by plbg. code.

Any plumbing i.e. DWV not allowed. Which I believe is what was being discussed in your number 14 post. Caveat would be lift station in a yard of ROW, which again nothing to do with Plbg. code.


----------



## JohnnieSqueeze (Mar 23, 2016)

rjbphd said:


> Aav is not a mechanical vent.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk




Your an aav


----------



## JohnnieSqueeze (Mar 23, 2016)

rjbphd said:


> Stick a AVV on top of your pvc vent during test for extra credit. .
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk




He did this and failed.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

JohnsonPlumbing said:


> He did this and failed.


Bummer, I thought RJ was making a pretty funny joke. I guess the guy didn't read the rest of the thread.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

JohnsonPlumbing said:


> He did this and failed.


I smell a bullsh!t here.. 

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## Svt (Apr 10, 2017)

I read it.


----------

